# LGB MOGUL 2019S STOPPED SMOKING



## JGP (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I am BRAND NEW to this forum and know how to run my trains but have no clue how to fix a smoke unit. I have a mogul that I bought used ( model 2019S) and it runs great. Just yesterday however it just stopped smoking. ( fOR 2 DAYS prior, it smoked well but smelled very hot, in fact if you looked down inside the stack it was redhot) Anyways, how hard is it for a novice to put in a new smoke unit, and if it is not too hard, where can I buy one from? I also need to put a new smoke unit into an LGB 0-4-0 UNION PACIFIC, that has burned out. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. JGP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB smoke units that fit into the stack have 3 versions for voltage as follows: 

5 volt Black/White wires 
18 volt Brown/yellow wires 
24 volt White/white wires 

All screw in stacks were 18 volt. 

However, all LGB moguls had 5 volt units from the factory and if the unit had a glow then the voltage was more likely track power due to a rewiring or defective electronic board. 

Some engines were upgraded by owners and then sold on the used market with decoders and the smoke unit needed function programming to change the voltage to the smoke unit. For some unknown reason the electronics would reset and function outputs would go to full track power with decoder equipped engines or the transistor/mosfet for the function would short thus causing full voltage to the smoke unit. 

So, remove the smoke unit by pulling it out of the top of the stack, cut the wires near the unit and then use a meter to check the voltage on the wires. 

Let us know the result (LGB never used 5 volts, they used 6 to 6.8 volts for lights and smoke in their engines.) Spec was 4 to 7 volts for the 5 volt unit as I remember from the LGB clinic I attended in Mystic in 2004. I find that this makes the 5 volt bulbs get a dark coating inside long term and start to look dim.


----------



## JGP (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the response Dan. I purchased the engine used from a gentleman in CT who had it on an outdoor layout, unfotunately the gentleman fell on hard times and the engine sat outside in a shed for quite some time. When I got it and pulled off the coal load there was a leaking and corroded battery. The sound that it does produce is unrecognizable, so I am guessing that the sound board and or the speaker were destroyed by the elements. From talking to the gentleman, I do not think that he made any modifications to the eingine at all, so I am guessing that the boards/smoker etc. are all stock. 

I put the RR up once a year, indoors, and when I first recieved this loco 2 years ago it smoked well using the same USA TRAIN POWER 10 transformer. My other Mogul smokes beautifully and the element does not glow red hot on the same transformer. 

So to pull this element out....just be sure; Do I have to remove the stack first, OR, do I just go in with a small set of needle nose pliars grab the element and pull it straight out of the stack? 

I know this must seem a very rudimentry question to you, but I really have no experience or clue on how to begin working on these and dont want to get started on the wrong foot. 

Thnk you for your patience and help with this. Im a good student I promise, you just need to talk to me like I am an 8 year old  

JGP


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Since the unit is damaged ,you just grab the element with a needle nose and pull up. If you where removing a working unit, you could use a flat head screw driver and pri up on the smoke unit. Make sure you put a piece of plastic or something of that nature on the stack to not marr it up. There should be plenty of length on the wires , just make sure you leave enough wire to bend over the stack so they don't trace back down inside. This also makes thiings alot easier when you go to replace the unit. 

As Dan said check the voltage on the wires. Should be around 6 to 6.5. If it is higher in volts, putting a new smoke unit will only lead to a quick failiure. However , i have seen some units internally short which causes them to glow red hot even at proper voltage. Let us know. 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## JGP (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, thank you for the quick answer. Now to find a set of needle nose small enough to get in there! After I pull this puppy out and check the amperage, best place to get a new smoke unit? Approximatley what would be a reasonable price? 

Thank you. 

JGP


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

I just paid ~$37 shipped from onlytrains.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many smoke stacks have a plastic restrictor to keep little fingers from touching the hot element, a safety feature. I use my handy/dandy pocket knife to remove this restrictor. 
Then I use short needle nose pliers in reverse to pull out the stack. The center piece is fragile and sometimes can not pull out the stack, plus I like to test the stack and keep intact. 

So, I insert the pliers and pull the handle apart in order to pull the stack by the outer brass tube. 

Note, if all original parts, then you may need a new control board in the mogul, it is located in the firebox in the cab, but you need to take the whole bottom off the mogul to get at it. 

Sound board in the tender will not work properly unless cabled to the engine as the chuff sensor is in the engine and this board needed the chuff sensor working to get sound. 

If both boards are bad, you might want to consider adding a programmable decoder for replacing and with a much better sound than what came with that engine.


----------



## JGP (Jan 7, 2013)

Ive worked with Tom at ONLY TRAINS before, a great guy. Ill look there.


JGP


----------



## JGP (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanx Dan, as I look down the stack all I can see is the heating element. It is a very tight fit. Are there any manuals on working on LGB engines or MOGULS to be exact? Your explanations are great, but the old saying, a picture is worth a 1000 words is very helpful also. 

JGP


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JGP on 09 Jan 2013 12:07 AM 
Thanx Dan, as I look down the stack all I can see is the heating element. It is a very tight fit. Are there any manuals on working on LGB engines or MOGULS to be exact? Your explanations are great, but the old saying, a picture is worth a 1000 words is very helpful also. 

JGP 
YouTube has videos for doing anything! Go to their site and do a search for what you are trying to do. Works for me.


----------

